
The UK's Investigatory Powers Act Allows the State to Lie in Court - anexprogrammer
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/12/06/parallel_construction_lies_in_english_courts/
======
CPAhem
There is a serious decline in the Rule of Law here.

